# I purchased this chainless last night



## Robertriley (Jan 12, 2017)

It doesn't have the head badge which has the model number for the year but the owner owner said that it was stamped on the bottle with a date of 1893.  I was thinking that maybe it was 1898 with seems more reasonable.  What's your thoughts?  I know the seat is incorrect and probably a few other things but it's a start.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 12, 2017)

The forks look 1898 to me. I had a 1898 Columbia ladies with the same forks. Neat bike man! The 1898 Columbia pedals are a gonna be tough to find.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 12, 2017)

Those aren't Columbia pedals? Joe, were you referring to the green one the Liz picked up?


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 12, 2017)

Is that a block of wood in the fork crown?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 12, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> Is that a block of wood in the fork crown?



Don't they call these "Trophy Forks"?


----------



## locomotion (Jan 12, 2017)

yeah '98-'99 Columbia Trophy fork

Dave S. might have a rear gear cover!!


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 12, 2017)

locomotion said:


> yeah '98-'99 Columbia Trophy fork
> 
> Dave S. might have a rear gear cover!!



Thanks, I messaged him just now.


----------



## pelletman (Jan 14, 2017)

Too bad Ross Hill is gone, he was a fountain of knowledge on these.  That bike is an 1898 Model 59 Columbia


----------



## olderthandirt (Jan 14, 2017)

welcome to the chainless ownership society ! kinda like a anchor tattooed on your forearm but since there is no formal group as yet no tattoo required  .it would be a good group to start so we could put all available information in one place and a list of owners and spare parts for sale and wanted in a separate forum .


----------



## locomotion (Jan 14, 2017)

good idea for a private Facegood society!!!

I am a proud owner of 8 and strive to find more!!!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jan 17, 2017)

Nice!  We are having a chainless race for sure.

I'm thinking 1899.

Trophy fork 98-99
Seat tube coupling 99 only I think

Appears to be a model 59


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 17, 2017)

Well heck, that makes two model 59's then.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 17, 2017)

Can I join the club if I just ride my bike sans chain??


----------



## locomotion (Jan 18, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Can I join the club if I just ride my bike sans chain??




Get yourself one of these and you are in!


----------



## pelletman (Jan 18, 2017)

Chainless Facebook Group

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1170666506381573/


----------



## bricycle (Jan 18, 2017)

No wood, but fork has a plate in it of some material. I had a ladies that year. 1898. What pedals should this puppy have?
Possibly trade you a toc saddle for that saddle..???


----------

